# Red Algae



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I posted this question in the water chemistry section maybe I'll get more replies here. Please follow the link below about my red Algae I've included pix in the other thread.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/194645-red-algae/

Thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Let it be. The stuff on the spray bar looks like diatoms, and the red algae coming out the little holes looks like a sign of dying BBA.


----------

